
A US airline has unveiled the most complicated boarding system of all time - imartin2k
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/news/the-worlds-largest-airline-american-airlines-unveils-new-boarding-system/
======
jrnichols
Wow. I used to have Group 1 boarding and free business/first class upgrades
with US Airways before American gobbled them up, and now I'm going to be even
lower than the Premium Economy customers.

Thanks a lot, American Airlines.

